# Bubbles - thank you!!!



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been off the site for a couple of weeks (on holiday and trying not to think about babies and not having any) and while I have been away my bubbles have gone up loads!  It has really cheered me up so thank you very much to whoever has sent them!

Love and luck to everybody...

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sarah - hope you had a nice break hun.....I hadn't sent you any but I HAVE now    

Woo Hoo - Bubbles are great!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo hoo to you too!    Thanks darlin.  I have sent you some too! 

Sarah xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

wow looks like you have been sent more....bring on the bubble love      

Thanks for mine too


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

You're welcome duck. Oh yes I can see some more!  Wow, I feel great now


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

You have some more now


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Oooh so do I


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Dawnie!     xxx  
PS your Vinnie looks a real cutie... awwww


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Well who could they have been from?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I can feel a lot of bubble love in the room !!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just send you some Dawn and Flower


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks hun, my vinny is a right pickle bum!!! 

Just sent some to you all

xxx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

I hadn't but i have now  .

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've sent you all some!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you....I love Bubbles  

Gems sending you some too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just spotted Dawn's weight loss ticker in a carrot   thats great ha ha!!!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks Gem and Flower... have some bubbles on me!     xxx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Flowerpot, SarahS and SarahP, some coming your way.

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah - welcome back.  I sent you bubbles when I got your lovely PM which I only just got around to replying to the other day  

More bubbles all round me thinks    

Jane xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Lets keep  the bubble love going


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sending you all some more


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I love sending bubbles too and do it mysteriously when no-one is looking lol


----------

